# Now I am "Avoiding Lyft Requests"?



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

After driving for Lyft for 1 1/2 years, I have received a new nasty-gram from the company we all love to hate.

​
​
​
​
​

​
​
​

​
The More Rides Accepted, the Better​It looks like you've been quitting the Lyft app or switching to airplane mode to avoid some passenger ride requests. When you avoid passenger requests, you hurt your acceptance rate, which is an important part of incentives like Ride Streaks.
Accepting those requests also helps the Lyft community run smoothly. It's frustrating for passengers to have to wait longer for a driver to pick them up, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride.
Remember, if you need a break, you can always log out of driver mode. Learn more about how acceptance rates work.


​
​
​
​
​
​


​
​
​
​​

Questions?  Visit our Help Center​



This is wrong on so many levels. I have never put my phone into airplane mode while driving and have only logged off Lyft when I accept an Uber ride.

What idiots are writing this drivel?












​
​
​
​
​

​
​
​

​
​


​
​





​
​
​
​
​

​
​
​

​
The More Rides Accepted, the Better​It looks like you've been quitting the Lyft app or switching to airplane mode to avoid some passenger ride requests. When you avoid passenger requests, you hurt your acceptance rate, which is an important part of incentives like Ride Streaks.
Accepting those requests also helps the Lyft community run smoothly. It's frustrating for passengers to have to wait longer for a driver to pick them up, especially when they've turned to Lyft for a safe, reliable ride.
Remember, if you need a break, you can always log out of driver mode. Learn more about how acceptance rates work.


​
​
​
​
​
​


​
​
​
​​

​

















​
​
​
​​

​


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh, the community! It suffers greatly!

I only open Lyft when Uber slows down. Even then Lyft pings aren't that common.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This Airplane mode excuse is something new. Send them a note and ask what the Airplane mode is and you will stop doing it . 
I get a notice if I cancel one trip. Who knows what would happen if I had the audacity to cancel two.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Oh, the community! It suffers greatly!
> 
> I only open Lyft when Uber slows down. Even then Lyft pings aren't that common.


more per week

Unfortunately, I receive more Lyft requests in a given week than I do Uber. Some weeks I make more with Lyft, others with Uber, and other weeks it's split nearly equally. I almost always average more money per ride with Uber.

As it stands now, I think I must drive on both apps to earn a decent weekly wage. I truly wish Lyft would give me a reason to log off and never log on again.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> more per week
> 
> Unfortunately, I receive more Lyft requests in a given week than I do Uber. Some weeks I make more with Lyft, others with Uber, and other weeks it's split nearly equally. I almost always average more money per ride with Uber.
> 
> As it stands now, I think I must drive on both apps to earn a decent weekly wage. I truly wish Lyft would give me a reason to log off and never log on again.


You lost me at "I truly wish Lyft would give me a reason to log off and never login again".


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

IR12 said:


> You lost me at "I truly wish Lyft would give me a reason to log off and never login again".


As I previously wrote, I think I must drive on both apps to earn a decent weekly wage.

I did not make this clear to you?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Got the same one . What do they expect when they remove all incentives ? My AR went from 90+ to 50 in 2 days . Do they really think that we will willingly apply the lube ourselves and show up at their door ?

There's a name for their programmers . Remember the old joke ? You can build 1000 bridges but if you .........................................
you'll never be called a bridge builder again !

Good luck to them when all the rental drivers figure out that they can work the same number of hours holding down 2 jobs and make better money , along with benefits !

The race to the bottom is nearing an end !

This was my favorite part : "When you avoid passenger requests, you hurt your acceptance rate, which is an important part of incentives like Ride Streaks. "

What incentives ? Where ? Who ? When ?

Been 90+% AR for 4+ weeks . The last 2 weeks zero Ride Challenge . So , unless I don't know what 2+2= then , they are basically telling me to be selective in the trips I accept rather than doing volume . This surprises and upsets them ?

No incentives = no pool ! Not even with a paltry PPZ !


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Got the same message.


----------



## Uberme2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

I got it too. Apparently it’s a bug in their web based app. The system is putting people on a 30 minute timeout. A Lyft rep just confirmed with me over the phone. I told her it wasn’t best for the community to have such a ghetto app. Xo


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm finding that logging off and turning the phone off and then on again is resulting in a quick ping. But if I decline, that's the only one I get until I repeat.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Another Ant said:


> When you avoid passenger requests, you hurt your acceptance rate, which is an important part of incentives like Ride Streaks.


I question their incentives as well. I'm mostly Uber over Lyft _because_ of the incentives Uber offers, where I have seen nothing from Lyft. I am confused however, about the first part regarding hurting acceptance rate by avoiding passenger requests - I avoid passenger requests by not logging in until I want to and my acceptance rate is 100%, so maybe my "strategy" is working?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> After driving for Lyft for 1 1/2 years, I have received a new nasty-gram from the company we all love to hate.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


You are using android right?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Lyft sucks a donkey dick


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't gotten that message but if everyone else is I'm assuming I will too soon. My AR hovers between 30-60% based on the week. 

But yeah, who the heck turns on airplane mode to avoid pings? There's no motivation to keep your AR high with Lyft so who cares how low it gets?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I got that same message a few months ago. It seemed to come when I had both apps (Uber and Lyft) on and took a Uber ping and shut off the Lyft app while I ran the Uber ride.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Dropking said:


> You are using android right?


No, I'm using an iPhone, but I am experiencing the same problem with being able to decline Lyft requests as I have read about here.

I think the e-mail is a result of the so-called "glitch". Or maybe it's not a glitch and Lyft is playing hardball with driver declinations.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

losiglow said:


> But yeah, who the heck turns on airplane mode to avoid pings?


Nobody. It takes more work to turn on airplane mode than to simply go offline.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> No, I'm using an iPhone, but I am experiencing the same problem with being able to decline Lyft requests as I have read about here.
> 
> I think the e-mail is a result of the so-called "glitch". Or maybe it's not a glitch and Lyft is playing hardball with driver declinations.


I wonder this myself. I'm no angel when it comes to acceptance and cancellation. I wonder if others who have experienced this might chime in about whether this "glitch" could plausibly be directed at them as an individual.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Love the "community." Like drivers have some sort of bond with or special obligation to the passengers. Lyft, there is NO community, just 3 different communities all with their own competing interests (Lyft corporate, drivers, passengers). None of us care about the other 2 at all. Lyft, you're lucky I take any trips with you at all - you pay less than Uber, and don't tell me the trip length.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Ant said:


> No, I'm using an iPhone, but I am experiencing the same problem with being able to decline Lyft requests as I have read about here.
> 
> I think the e-mail is a result of the so-called "glitch". Or maybe it's not a glitch and Lyft is playing hardball with driver declinations.


Ok. On Android, you get these assinine messages when you minimize the lyft app while a ping is occurring, like when it pings a ride you dont want and you toggle immediately back to uber. Lyft's programmers are too dumb to know the difference between closing an app and minimizing it.

Regardless, the silly msg can be ignored as there is no consequence.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

I get these messages sometimes when I’m in an area with bad cellular service (usually after I complete dropping a customer off in the boonies). If Lyft isn’t able to get through to you for whatever reason they assume the worst and insinuate the driver is to blame rather than other factors.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It has something to do with the new Lyft update. You'll get another message probably today that says something along the lines of, You continue to quit the app or switch to airplane mode . . . 

If you updated the app within the Last week, chances are you're experiencing this they did send out another update today, and I'm curious if anyone has done it and if it helped.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Ant said:


> After driving for Lyft for 1 1/2 years, I have received a new nasty-gram from the company we all love to hate.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


The more Drivers are Paid
The BETTER THE EXPERIENCE FOR EVERYONE !

LYFT IS SHUFFLING BLAME

FOR THEIR OWN ACTIONS !


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft is putting the screws to us, while decreasing our pay. In 2015 with tips/bonuses, I earned 87% of the fare. This year (after Feb 1st), I'm down to 52% of the fare, on average. It's wearing thin. But Lyft doesn't care, because there are lots of gullible people to take our place when we quit.


----------



## Det Olok (Jul 14, 2016)

iheartsubarus said:


> If Lyft isn't able to get through to you for whatever reason they assume the worst and insinuate the driver is to blame rather than other factors.


Yeah, sometimes and sometimes it is a pattern. You do know that Lyft has you a 90 second delay on listening to your phone and can listen to the saved clip, when you come back online. It is for your safety (so they said), You agreed to it when you signed up.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I got the same message recently. I’ve never switched to airplane mode. The app constantly freezes and the ride request will stay on my screen for 30 seconds after I decline. I also get multiple requests in a row, all with the same name but different pick up location. Something is amiss with the app.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Ant said:


> After driving for Lyft for 1 1/2 years, I have received a new nasty-gram from the company we all love to hate.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


That's a Lyft badge


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Airplane mode only works in a queue since Lyft puts you at the back of the line if you do not accept or cancel. 

I literally blocked all phone numbers and emails from Lyft. I don’t get any ‘scared straight’ notifications anymore.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> Lyft sucks a donkey dick


I prefer to say "Lyft sucks MAJOR donkey". I little less risque while getting the point across. :eeking:

I do keep lyft on and lately been getting more Lyft rides. Either because it is winter or because there are more Uber drivers given their greater incentives. Whenever our local teams or a concert lets out, I turn Lyft off because they rarely offer any incentives to sit in a line for 15 minutes. Mind you, I still check a little bit since they seem to be offering a little big more incentive.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Nerka said:


> I prefer to say "Lyft sucks MAJOR donkey DICK"


FIFY


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lyft offers no surge/PPZ - Why would you have the Lyft app on if there is any surge on Uber?
Lyft used to give you trip time and direction if you were over 90% acceptance - that's gone too - Why would you accept Lyft rides when Uber actually tells you time and direction?

They took away all the incentive to drive for them - no reason to have high acceptance or low cancel rates - They are like the 2am booty call - only use it when there is nothing else available. 

It is really sad, Lyft started out so much better, they would actually call and check on drivers, offer weekly incentives and pay surges when it was busy. Don't fool yourself by thinking this is hurting Lyft, they will be more profitable than Uber because they squeeze the workforce harder and just don't give AF.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

are you guys referring to a new in-app message? Or are you referring to an email that they sending out now? I haven't seen either, in my case


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

When Lyft gives you lemons, you tell them to kiss your ass.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

I am now suspicious that these messages are personally directed and the app getting stuck after declining a ping is no accident. Can anyone with a high acceptance / low cancellation confirm that they're being hit by the above conditions?


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Do Not Avoid Pings *- JUST TURN OFF THE APP.*


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

TGK said:


> Do Not Avoid Pings *- JUST TURN OFF THE APP.*


Then what's your secret for getting pings other than accepting whatever Lyft sends you?


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> I am now suspicious that these messages are personally directed and the app getting stuck after declining a ping is no accident. Can anyone with a high acceptance / low cancellation confirm that they're being hit by the above conditions?


Although I don't meet the criteria (I currently have a 65% acceptance rate, which is high for me) to answer the question, I have the same suspicion.

My inability to decline a Lyft request has been occurring for three days straight now. Clicking the "X" in the upper left corner of the request repeatedly has no effect. Then, my vehicle icon disappears from the rider app map for 5-10 minutes and I receive no more requests for that time,

Today, I received a request I didn't want. After pressing the decline "X" several times with no effect, I waited more than what I thought was the normal ping time and pressed "accept." The navigation started immediately and I cancelled right away. Once again, my vehicle icon disappeared from the rider app map for the next ten minutes.

I can not believe this is a technical glitch. I think it is a concerted effort to inform Lyft drivers that declining pings is no longer acceptable.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe we should start a new, more, generically-titled thread to get responses across the board.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> are you guys referring to a new in-app message? Or are you referring to an email that they sending out now? I haven't seen either, in my case


Mine are in app messages and text messages. Are you able to decline rides? If so, you probably won't get these.


producemanjames said:


> When Lyft gives you lemons, you tell them to kiss your ass.


Our messages aren't about missing requests. Different message then you're getting


TGK said:


> Do Not Avoid Pings *- JUST TURN OFF THE APP.*


I'm not avoiding them. I'm straight-up declining them. If they would give me The ability to choose platforms like they do so many other drivers, I wouldn't have to decline.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm not avoiding them. I'm straight-up declining them. If they would give me The ability to choose platforms like they do so many other drivers, I wouldn't have to decline.


You can decline until you have less than 65% acceptance, then you may never get a ping again. Then as mysterious things do Happen in a world ruled by AI, Uber will deactivate you and Lyft will only offer you shared rdes 20 minutes away...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TGK said:


> You can decline until you have less than 65% acceptance, then you may never get a ping again. Then as mysterious things do Happen in a world ruled by AI, Uber will deactivate you and Lyft will only offer you shared rdes 20 minutes away...


I'm fine on Uber but Uber cannot deactivate you for a low acceptance rate. This Thread is about a message we're getting from Lyft Accusing us of doing airplane mode or quitting the app to avoid passenger requests when in fact, that's not what's happening. Somehow they've made our app so we can't decline rides in the normal fashion. My acceptance rate Is never more than 10 or 12% with Lyft and I get other rides besides shared.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> My acceptance rate Is never more than 10 or 12% with Lyft and I get other rides besides shared.


Then you are probably the only Lyft driver in that area, at that time. With Lyft any decline, non answer, network interruption, cancel before pickup and any reason you did not make the pick up from a ping is non acceptance.



Daisey77 said:


> Uber cannot deactivate you for a low acceptance rate.


But they can starve you out...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TGK said:


> Then you are probably the only Lyft driver in that area, at that time. With Lyft any decline, non answer, network interruption, cancel before pickup and any reason you did not make the pick up from a ping is non acceptance


Well, I'm not sure about that because I'm typically downtown. I seriously doubt. I'm the only driver downtown. However, I don't really care what they count towards my acceptance rate because I don't give a shit about my acceptance rate. If they want to be assholes and not give me The ability to choose what platforms to go online with like they do other drivers, then I have no choice But to operate the way I do.


TGK said:


> But they can starve you out


True But not deactivated. There's a big difference. That's what Lyft tries to do to me. LOL That's why you have to run both platforms. That's also why you try to keep in good with one and use the other as a back up.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I got that message to when I was online and would have gratefully excepted the trip. After I got that message 

I contacted support and told them that I was not going into airplane mode or doing anything else to avoid rides.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in the Phoenix market. When Lyft decides to fix the rates, the drivers will stop messing with them. Just tonight, turned down 2 "30+ minute" ride requests from our airport, because I couldn't turn the Lyft app off fast enough after a trip. Lyft is dying a slow death, and they know it.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

The airplane mode thing. If you have a ping and you want to decline it but not effect your acceptance rating you turn your phone into airplane mode during the ping to decline it. The system thinks you lost connection and sends it to another driver. It’s a sneaky way to decline trips without it effecting your ratings. But it looks like they have caught on to drivers trying to be sneaky


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

12345678 said:


> The airplane mode thing. If you have a ping and you want to decline it but not effect your acceptance rating you turn your phone into airplane mode during the ping to decline it. The system thinks you lost connection and sends it to another driver. It's a sneaky way to decline trips without it effecting your ratings. But it looks like they have caught on to drivers trying to be sneaky


Well, maybe they should pay attention to people's acceptance rate before sending out these accusations emails. Clearly I'm not doing that. LOL I told them that too. I said I definitely don't have a problem denying request as you can see.&#129318;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Remember that you should always log out when you want to watch porn movies. Driver who is watching porn movies does have a free hand to touch ride request ping. LOL ......... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

After four straight days of being unable to decline a Lyft request and my car icon then vanishing from the rider app map, everything seems to have returned to normal.

I can decline a request and my car icon no longer vanishes from the rider app map.

It seems that this issue was a technical glitch after all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

producemanjames said:


> When Lyft gives you lemons, you tell them to kiss your ass.


I received that same text this week.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

I had the same problem and it's fixed now. It was the app. They released an update earlier today. Update and it should go away. If you are on auto update it is probably already fixed. Android anyways.


----------

